# What motherhood is really like



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Jenny Murray today on Radio 4 Womens Hour - 10am but you can 'listen again'.    We all strive for it but this is an interesting take on the subject  - a touch of reality rather than just the concept of motherhood.  Also the reality of fatherhood - interesting stuff...............


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Another programme on the 'mothering instinct' today at 10am ........................


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

superstar84 said:


> It's all really intersting because I think we have a certain perception of motherhood, I know during tx I thought that my potential baby was going to be fantastic and I was going to be the model mummy. Now I've got my bundle of joy its oh so different but in a good way.
> 
> Sades
> xx




Yes, very true. 
I was never under the illusion it would be easy but I certainly had a lot of preconceived notions about lots of things from what toys he would play with to what personality he would have and it's just all so different to what I expected - not in a bad way but just not what I imagined.

C~x


----------

